# cool video on squat



## ECKSRATED (Apr 2, 2015)

love duffins videos.


----------



## Beezy (Nov 5, 2017)

I definitely need to step up my prehab on squats. I’ve been lucky so far.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 6, 2017)

His brains make me overlook the arrogance. Perhaps it's somewhat earned.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 6, 2017)

I dont even remember posting that


----------

